# Help: How to play Fifa 14 on old laptop!



## iSLaND (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a old(?) dell inspiron 15. 
I want play only 2 games - Fifa 14 and Counter Strike.
CS works smoothly and Fifa 13 is playable.
I don't want to play any other games, no other heavy gfx stuff. Only routine - internet, ebooks, videos etc. 
All these is handled very well by my laptop even 1080p vids. 
Now Fifa 14 demo is released and I downloaded it. 
Problem is that it lags a lot even at lowest settings.
What is solution to playing Fifa 14 (demo now and full later)?

Problem with laptops is that they can not be upgraded and I don't want to spend on a new laptop now. 

Any software or hardware tweaks ?

My Laptop Config:
Dell Inspiron 15 (Early 2009)
Intel Core 2 Duo 2Ghz T6400 2Mb Cache
3 GB RAM
MobileIntel 4 Series Express Chipset
Windows 7 Ultimate SP1


----------



## theserpent (Sep 24, 2013)

I really dont think any thing would help,Have you tried gaming at a lower screen resolution


----------



## iSLaND (Sep 25, 2013)

Problem is that it starts smooth. but after a minute or two lag starts!
I haven't tried lower resolution. will do it.
Also trying out Razer Game Booster....will give feedback.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 25, 2013)

Uninsuall unnecessary softwares, close background processes, turn off av protection if not connected to internet and update the drivers. Defraging the game files (feature available in game booster) also helps.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 25, 2013)

If you are talking about the video before the game then you are mistaken. 
>you need a new notebook or PC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 25, 2013)

Mobile GPU is weak to play FIFA 2014 get a new build


----------

